# Modern take on a rustic frame



## tomb (Mar 8, 2011)

The frame is made from lightly figured cherry which contains the heartwood, sapwood and bark. The bowties are made from curly koa and are inlaid into the frame as a structural member.
The cherry was from a tabletop I made for a customer who had me cut it off because, "it was ugly". I guess I like ugly!:yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Apparently, I like ugly too. :yes: Awesome work buddy!!


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ugly is in. I have a lot of clients that pay good money for ugly.:thumbsup:
Very cool look.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

very nice artistry in woodwork


----------



## HugeCow inc. (Jun 12, 2010)

im pro-ugly!


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

The back of this piece (Myrtle wood) came from a Rockler ugly board sale. $5.00. 
I guess I'll join the I like ugly club too


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful frame, I see ugly in the mirror


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cool piece Tomb.
I like the different woods involved and the symmetry of the sapwood on each side. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

YEP !!!! Count me in on the UGLY Club roster:thumbsup::thumbsup:!!! 

Have a Blessed weekend,
Tim


----------



## tomb (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, where some see ugly I see unique.:yes: 
I resawed this frame out of one thick piece of lumber which is why the sapwood looks like its the same, (close anyway).
Ive found using boiled linseed oil really pulls out the woods natural colors. I then finished it with many coats of wipe on poly sanded to 12000 grit with 5" micromesh disks. The finish comes out glass smooth with no swirl marks.
Great piece by the way DST!
 Tom


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Nicely done. I would call it unique instead of ugly, and in a good way.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I like it... Very original.

~tom


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

love that old look. what exactly is it?


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugly is as ugly does - count me in.

Nice looking piece.


----------



## tomb (Mar 8, 2011)

Im sorry, I guess I missed that part!
Its a rustic mirrored frame, i made sure to stay out of the reflection so as not to break the mirror.:laughing:


----------



## illcrx (May 15, 2011)

That is a very very cool frame, where do you get wood like that with the bark still attached?


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

i look through a pile of walnut at my local yard and sorted out all the wild grain and "ugly boards" from the stack. the yard owner came by and said he was going to have to charge me more if i pick through the piles. i pointed at the "ugly" stuff and asked him how much. he took 15% off. i didnt have the heart to tell him that was the pile i was going to take anyway lol

got to love a board with "character"

kendall


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

My wife likes ugly. She married me.
Cool frame, tomb. The live edge is great looking and the bow ties are really nice. Finish is superb. 
Good job.


----------



## tomb (Mar 8, 2011)

Illcrx, 
if you look for a local mill you could purchase lumber like this. Its referred to as natural edge lumber. 
Or you could purchase a Carter logmill and mill it yourself on your bandsaw! I bought one and I can mill my own lumber up to 24" long. Whats nice is you can cut it the way you want it!:thumbsup:


----------

